# Rhinestone



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi

I wanted to know where can I find some good price for rhinestone design. I wanted to see the pricing for that so that I can plan to use them on the t-shirts I sell.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you looking for Rhinestones to use in your designs or stock rhinestone transfers to heatpress onto shirts?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Stock rhinestone designs - www.zbsl.com (might not be the cheapest, but their designs are great).


----------

